# Heavy bleeding in 2ww and back to work 2moro. Stressed and depressed :(



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so I'm still in the awful 2ww. Otd is Friday but have been heavy bleeding since sun am. Ive list all other symptoms like sore boobs and bloatedness. The clinic say to wait till fri and still test but that it doesn't sound hopeful  I'm back to work 2moro after being off 2 weeks. I'm a teacher do have been off "sick/medical" not holiday days so most people at work know y I've been off. I'm soooo scared to go back as it means this is over. I've got to accept it and gave timi e on. At the mo, wallowing at home makes it not so final. Silly I know. Everyone is gona be really sweet at work but I'm dreding it.


----------



## LauraHC (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor you. The only thing I can say is that going back to work has helped me a tiny bit. Like you, I bleed heavily and sort of 'knew' it was over. I went back to work the very next day. Its good to have something to fill the day but be kind to yourself - don't take on too much. 

xx


----------

